

Every Known YC-Funded Company Since 2005 (Includes YC W13) - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies

======
byandyphillips
Shouldn't Svbtle be on there?

<http://blog.svbtle.com/svbtle-funding>

~~~
citizenkeys
Yes. But do you know what YC round they are? I've known about Svbtle, but
didn't add them because I couldn't figure out what round they are and couldn't
find an answer on HN.

------
citizenkeys
I will be updating this throughout the day as company pitches from Demo Day
start showing up on TechCrunch and elsewhere.

------
bdfh42
Just getting a database error at the moment - so perhaps some sort of update
might be appropriate ;)

hell is popularity.

~~~
citizenkeys
Was rebooting the server to adjust some performance issues. Also caching a
bunch of stuff to use static pages instead of hitting the database.

~~~
fhars
Now you are caching everything, i.e. every filter returns just the unfiltered
complete list.

~~~
citizenkeys
Fixed. Added a new mod_rewrite only for page requests that lack a query
string:

RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING} ^$

RewriteRule ^ycombinator-companies$ /cache/ycombinator-companies [PT]

